# If You Have Kaspersky Anti-Virus, You Should Delete it Now



## Lewdog (Oct 14, 2017)

It appears that the Russian government has been using the Kaspersky Anti-virus program that is a private company in Russia, to hack into computers and steal intelligence and private information.  


"The revelations, following months of vague warnings from U.S. officials, suggest that the U.S. has “direct evidence that there are ways to remote into Kaspersky and pull data back without the user’s intention,” David Kennedy, a prominent security consultant and former U.S. Marines hacker, told Yahoo Finance. “And that is very, very scary. That means that anybody in the world that has Kaspersky installed may have the potential to have their data accessed by Kaspersky.”"

"A subsequent New York Times report detailed how Israeli intelligence alerted the U.S. of the Russian espionage-via-antivirus after infiltrating Kaspersky’s system in 2014 and watching Russian hackers search computers running Kaspersky for specific codenames of classified American programs."

Why it's hard to trust the U.S. on Russia's alleged Kaspersky espionage


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 14, 2017)

This post was brought to you by PC Matic


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 14, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> This post was brought to you by PC Matic




Uh no.  It is from the U.S. federal government.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 14, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > This post was brought to you by PC Matic
> ...



I was just being a smart ass.  I actually didn't realize that Kaspersky was a Russian based company.  I've been on a Mac for so long I have no idea what's going on in the anti-virus world...except for seeing hundreds of PC Matic commercials.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> It appears that the Russian government has been using the Kaspersky Anti-virus program that is a private company in Russia, to hack into computers and steal intelligence and private information.
> 
> 
> "The revelations, following months of vague warnings from U.S. officials, suggest that the U.S. has “direct evidence that there are ways to remote into Kaspersky and pull data back without the user’s intention,” David Kennedy, a prominent security consultant and former U.S. Marines hacker, told Yahoo Finance. “And that is very, very scary. That means that anybody in the world that has Kaspersky installed may have the potential to have their data accessed by Kaspersky.”"
> ...


As the article stated there there are those who dispute the Israeli US claims so we really don't know for certain though I would tend to suspect the Israel and the US are correct given Russia's modern, sophisticated massive spy and disinformation network.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that the Russian government has been using the Kaspersky Anti-virus program that is a private company in Russia, to hack into computers and steal intelligence and private information.
> ...


It´s the typical propaganda lies.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




It is?  Thanks for the input and ALL the evidence you provided.  I'll take it under consideration.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Since you have tons of evidence why don´t you use them?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I provided the evidence and you just said it was lies... you do understand in order to prove your point it takes something other than just saying it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Companies in the US are required to gather and deliver any date the government demands and you provide "evidence" for Kaspersky spying on US citizens.

Hint one:
DNC rules Russia is evil = anything Russian is targeted. Did you know Russian free radicals are spying on US citizens?

Hint two:
Kaspersky security researcher arrested


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




The U.S. was warned by Israel about this...  The U.S. then removed the software from ALL government computers.  Do you think they did that for the hell of it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The US does was the masterrace in Tel Aviv orders. Russia is currently foiling Israel´s Yinon plan which the US tries to carry out at the order of Tel Aviv. So, Israel launches anti-Russian actions on a daily bases.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


From you and your Russian masters?  Yes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Wait so are you admitting the company is basically Russian owned?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Privately owned. Don´t consume propaganda for lunch.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




You are the one saying the U.S. is using propaganda against RUSSIA.  Can you make up your fucking mind?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Lookie, lookie what we have here:

Israel, NSA May Have Hacked Antivirus Firm Kaspersky Lab


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I already did. I am not responsible for your silly conclusion.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No you didn't.  How is it propaganda against Russia if they are a private company?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




"May Have"  Tom's Guide?  That is what you are basing your proof on?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Did you contribute your few brain cells to the Freemasons? Kaspersky is accused of supplying date to the Russian government.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In sharp contrast to you I am not talking about evidence in here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Russian disinformation, they've become quite adept at it since they are no longer limited by the old Communist regime's uninspired (and obvious) propaganda directives.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Then why don't you just say that Kaspersky is an innocent PRIVATE company being caught in the middle instead of just saying it is U.S./Israeli propaganda against Russia?

But that isn't what you said...  sounds like you inadvertently admitted you know Kaspersky is just a fake front for the Russian government...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Why don´t you make this shit up again. And Kaspersky is not caught but accused. Claiming to have evidence is not equal to actual evidence.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2017)

What´s behind the US government conspiracy theorists´ fairy tale?

NSA bloke used backdoored MS Office key-gen, exposed secret exploits – Kaspersky


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> It appears that the Russian government has been using the Kaspersky Anti-virus program that is a private company in Russia, to hack into computers and steal intelligence and private information.
> 
> 
> "The revelations, following months of vague warnings from U.S. officials, suggest that the U.S. has “direct evidence that there are ways to remote into Kaspersky and pull data back without the user’s intention,” David Kennedy, a prominent security consultant and former U.S. Marines hacker, told Yahoo Finance. “And that is very, very scary. That means that anybody in the world that has Kaspersky installed may have the potential to have their data accessed by Kaspersky.”"
> ...



Well, if you use a lot of things you're being spied on. Anything Chinese and you're half screwed, screwed because they can spy on you, not screwed because they can't have surveillance on everyone and actually figure out what to do with it.

Potentially Kaspersky's is being used by the Russian govt, but this story was actually made up by someone who made the claim without backing it up.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that the Russian government has been using the Kaspersky Anti-virus program that is a private company in Russia, to hack into computers and steal intelligence and private information.
> ...




Actually a story came out today that a person working for he NSA had classified CIA documents on his computer and somehow Kaspersky had possession of them for a short time.

Kaspersky: We uploaded US documents but quickly deleted them


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 27, 2017)

It's really no different than the US pulling personal data from antivirus programs.

Here Microsoft discusses their own concerns and efforts to combat US government surveillance -  Protecting customer data from government snooping


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> It's really no different than the US pulling personal data from antivirus programs.
> 
> Here Microsoft discusses their own concerns and efforts to combat US government surveillance -  Protecting customer data from government snooping



No, it isn't the same.  Kaspersky is basically an arm of the Russian government.  Microsoft isn't part of the U.S. government.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Which is worrying why anti-virus programs are taking information from computers, I guess it's because they need to be able to find and fight viruses, also worrying that the govt wouldn't develop their own anti-virus because... because that would make sense, and it's less worrying that they decided not to take and use the information.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > It's really no different than the US pulling personal data from antivirus programs.
> ...


What if your government declares jumping off the Empire State Building is a good thing?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




They "said" they deleted it right away... but what do you think?  There is a reason that the U.S. made sure no government computers used their program anymore.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...




Yeah that's a GREAT example!  You are a genius!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Liquid courage advised indeed.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Well, to be honest it should have been a right massive kick up the ass for people who were using a computer program that should NEVER have been put in the hands of ANY private company. I mean, even an American company should not be presented with US secrets.


----------

